# Big River Roundup Catfish Tournament



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Well the day started out bad for us when my alarm clock didn't go off and i woke up 50 minutes late.

Then when i went out side to check on my beautiful 75 bluegills that i have been baby sitting and busting my butt and burning my gas all week to catch, a shingle rock had rolled off the roof and got sucked up intoo the impeller of my bait taNK pump killing every thing in the tank, all i could do was stare at it :furious:.

To hell with it we loaded up and headed for the tournament any ways a few dead baits wasn't going to stop us, good news is when we got there they gave us 20 free bluegills for signing up.... unfortunately they was not the healthiest of baits and died shortly later .

So we had to go on a blue gill catching mission for the next 10 hours to make sure we had enough for the night, And it was pretty fun we got some nice spotted bass, large mouth bass, crappie and really nice Apalachicola redbreast sunfish, we ended up with about 50 bluegills for the tournament when we was done..

4pm the tournament started and we went right back to bluegill fishing till dark, once it got dark we started seattling in to some of my catfish spots, and quickly started hooking fish, and the bad luck struck again!

We hooked fish after fish after fish and could not keep from losing them, every time something would happen hook pull, hang us up, nick our line, we even lost two fish that looked like they would have went over 30lbs the bad words was flying freely by this time..

We had no problem finding fish, just like last tournament it was none stop action, but we just couldn't get them in the boat, we did end up catching a few nice fish not enough to win the tournament but at least some to bring to the scale.. better luck next time i guess
:thumbsup:
















'


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Cathunter: That's a long drive down there but the gills alone are enough of a manget to pull in folks. There is a cat tournament next month in Wewa on the Apalachicola. Maybe there will be plenty of water. I was down in Wewa last Thursday and the Chipola is so low you could not launch at some of the landings. 

Anyway, you aren't snake bit like me and still catching something to make it worth while, in spite of all the bad luck. Congrats..........


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

yea alot of the places over ther on the Apalachicola was about 2 feet deep, i seen lots of boats running a ground not paying attention.ill be at that tournament as well


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice catches man! You will get'em next time!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice job hope to see ya in wewa next month!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

hey skiff did u guys take any pictures? id like to see some of the frogs you guys got


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I only brought home 3 of the smaller ones because i was tired and didn't really feel like cleaning 13 flatties lol. I did take pics of the ones i brought home so i post them later tonight hopefully. Next month i'll have the camera out for all of them!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Care-full this flathead fishing can be highly addictive


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

For some reason the picture uploader is working right now i'll try later to post one.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

It let me post them on my profile under albums, i guess you can check it out there for now?


----------

